
Be life savvy: my new non-programming blog - acangiano
http://antoniocangiano.com/2008/07/20/be-life-savvy-my-new-non-programming-blog/
======
doubleplus
It's about time someone created a blog like this. I've been saying for a long
time that mastering some aspect of technology has the secondary value of
making valuable insights of one's opinions on everyday life. I've been
wondering what the Top 12 Myths About Sleeping were, and I've been needing 8
Great Ideas To Get You Inspired, and I hope you'll be able to address these
and other topics you as you proceed.

~~~
acangiano
You broke my sarcasm meter. :) But I plan to take a different approach. You
can read my first post here: [http://belifesavvy.com/2008/07/21/the-credit-
card-minimum-pa...](http://belifesavvy.com/2008/07/21/the-credit-card-minimum-
payment-trap/)

